# A ride in the West Desert



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I friend and I went for a wander last weekend.
[attachment=0:1fzqwfcp]The way we came.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=1:1fzqwfcp]The other way.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=2:1fzqwfcp]Hammer.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
We found some magic rocks.
[attachment=3:1fzqwfcp]Rock 3.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=4:1fzqwfcp]Rock 2.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=5:1fzqwfcp]Rock 1.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
And some mythical creatures.
[attachment=6:1fzqwfcp]Tri 3.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=7:1fzqwfcp]Tri 2.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=8:1fzqwfcp]Tri 1.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
When I found the newest wonder of the world a giant (who thinks he's funny) came along and got in the picture.
[attachment=9:1fzqwfcp]New Arch.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]
[attachment=10:1fzqwfcp]Hand.JPG[/attachment:1fzqwfcp]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice wander Cooky !!

I like days like that.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Magic minerals... I want some. 8) Prehistoric critters are cool too!

Sounds fun Cooky.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Cooky! I have a bad case of the wanders lately. I need to get out.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool post! Refreshing from the usual reads...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! 8) I am jealous!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like you had fun, great post cooky! I wish I had time for a wander right now. Cool finds


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Those pictures are fanatastic. What kind of rock is the one that you call magic? I recoginze one of them being a type of Agate, but what was the one with white in it?


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on some agate and bake it in the oven. then chip at it and make some arrowheads, I think the colors would look awsome on an arrowhead.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think all the rocks are just color variations of agate. They all came from the hill I took the top two pictures from.


----------

